# Occupy Wall Street, College Campuses and G-Station Restrooms



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Is anyone else confused as to what the purpose/cause is for this? Just a bunch of frustrated people that think protesting will make them feel better is what I get out of it. No ryhme or reason.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

What good are protests, period? I mean, it sorta worked in Egypt and the rest of the middle east, but as far as the U.S. goes, not much comes of it. I think it's because we are over-protest-saturated. Always someone complaining about something. Always some group out there with signs promoting or demoting a subject. Heck, I see it almost every day at the women's clinic in downtown Fargo. Some Christian duffers getting in the way while I'm trying to walk to JL Beers for a burger and barley pop! Talk about a buzz kill...
Just look how well picketing and protesting has worked for the Crystal Sugar union folk... :roll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It is interesting to watch the OWS folks as they form this idea. Will they congeal or fall apart? Thought I read that half the country earns under $26,000, could that be right?

It sort of reminds me of the Hooverville concept updated for inflation.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> I think they fill up JL's too...that place is way too small. Any time I want to stop in well making the rounds down town I can't find a place to belly up at.


That's half the fun! If we plan on a JL night, we always go early. I'll even skip lunch just so we can justify a 4 p.m. dinner. It's worth it :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

While I tend to agree that the "occupy" group is rather mis guided in both their cause (redistribution of wealth) and message (no one seems to know exactly).....remember that without protest, the US wouldn't exist.

It is a rather cool thing that in the US people can voice their opinions (misguided or not). After 220 years, we take that for granted. In the very least, it gets people talking about your cause. Without people talking, nothing will ever change.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Its also important to remember that this country became great because individuals strived to become successful. Taking away from people that pursued that and suceeded and giving it to others that don't have enough self worth to get up off the couch in the morning is not the right road to lead this country down. If you work hard enough, you can do anything. There is no excuse for blaming others that you are not well enough off. Everybody feels "entitled" to something. People who work for me and feel they are "entitled" to their salary because they are who they are, get fired. Had a GM making $60,000 a year, he thought he was top **** and couldn't be touched. Started slacking, filling up his car with the company gas card, etc. He got fired. He wasn't entitled to anything, he was supposed to EARN his salary. People do not see it that way anymore. Work is just too hard.

If there is no advantage to working hard, wanting to grow your business, etc, this country is going to fall way behind the curve in terms of innovation and well being.

If the harder I worked the more of my money went to people that didn't, I would probably stop. I own a company and by no means am I "rich" or "elite", just trying to succeed and accomplish my life goals. If it became any harder to do that through regulation and taxes, I would stop in about 10 years. Close up shop, fire my employees, sell all the assets, etc. With the money I have and will make over the next few years (I hope) I would live as minimally as possible and just not work again. A person can live a fairly good life on 25,000 a year, and that is just what I would do. If worse came to worse, I could just rely on the others to pay my health care, living costs, etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> While I tend to agree that the "occupy" group is rather mis guided in both their cause (redistribution of wealth) and message (no one seems to know exactly).....remember that without protest, the US wouldn't exist.
> 
> It is a rather cool thing that in the US people can voice their opinions (misguided or not). After 220 years, we take that for granted. In the very least, it gets people talking about your cause. Without people talking, nothing will ever change.


I agree completely. Now that they have voiced their opinion the American people will have to say "hey good thinking" or "your idiots, find a job and shut up". I of go with the later. I see them as a bunch of losers trying to rob the productive at the point of a socialist politician. 

Right now were about at 50% productive, and 50% leeches. What can the ratio get to before the nation collapses?


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Now that they have voiced their opinion the American people will have to say "hey good thinking" or "your idiots, find a job and shut up". I of go with the later. I see them as a bunch of losers trying to rob the productive at the point of a socialist politician.
> 
> Right now were about at 50% productive, and 50% leeches. What can the ratio get to before the nation collapses?


 Your blather is so predictable and tired...it borders on laughable. Next to the term NARROW MINDED, they should just plant your photo.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> Plainsman wrote:
> Now that they have voiced their opinion the American people will have to say "hey good thinking" or "your idiots, find a job and shut up". I of go with the later. I see them as a bunch of losers trying to rob the productive at the point of a socialist politician.
> 
> Right now were about at 50% productive, and 50% leeches. What can the ratio get to before the nation collapses?
> ...


AMEN

My daughter was at the OWS rally in Minneapolis. She said about 300 people showed up. She carried a sign. I asked if it said, "AUDIT THE FEDERAL RESERVE" she replied no, her sign said "stop the disparity." I laughed, she got mad.

I asked if she had heard about the New Yorker OWS groups moto about this being their Valley Forge? I told her to come home for a history lesson. The Continentals at Valley Forge were fighting more than the redcoats and king george. Include the Bank of England. Today we have phony Federal Reserve dollars, ten large banks in the US backed up by the Bank of England.

Only Congress should have the right to coin money and determine the value there-of. We need another Andrew Jackson.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a good commentary:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Upland......420? Really, 420? :eyeroll: Are you really saying Plainsman is narrow minded? He is probably one of the more OPEN MINDED people on here. I think he is off on his ratio though. I think the lazy leeches are out numbering the rest of us by a good margin. I don't have a yacht, I don't have a porsche, or a jet, don't I deserve that? These people need to GET REAL......and get a JOB!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They would be better off spending that time looking for a job................... or working a second one.........


----------



## SettersRule (Dec 11, 2011)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Is anyone else confused as to what the purpose/cause is for this? Just a bunch of frustrated people that think protesting will make them feel better is what I get out of it. No ryhme or reason.


Maybe youve missed the Memo.
The FED STOLE $16 Trillion of Our Dollars.
Their Banker buddies aka Too big to fail, were given Bailouts from public funds from which they paid themselves bonuses.

We are involved in Occupying 5 nations in the Middle East, and getting our *** handed to us in Afganistan, and soon Pakistan and heaven forbid, Iran on the same pretexts..lies.

If youre not angry, youre not paying attention.


----------



## SettersRule (Dec 11, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> Upland......420? Really, 420? :eyeroll: Are you really saying Plainsman is narrow minded? He is probably one of the more OPEN MINDED people on here. I think he is off on his ratio though. I think the lazy leeches are out numbering the rest of us by a good margin. I don't have a yacht, I don't have a porsche, or a jet, don't I deserve that? These people need to GET REAL......and get a JOB!


This is an intellectually lazy and repugnant statement.

The US Dollar has lost 95% of its value.
We lost 30% of our Manufacturing base under the Bush Administration.

The country is in a depression, our homes are being STOLEN from us from Banks that have NO egal Standing or documents TO foreclose 9% of the time.

But you say..get a 2nd job, albeit making minimum wage.
Sure we will try to feed our family on that, to heck with banksters stealing our money sending our jobs overseas while reporting record profits here, or our inepgovernment supporting more wars and Occupations and doling out foreign aid to 1st world countires like Israel, while welcoming illegals to steal jobs in the trades..got it.


----------

